# Series Hybrid Generator Control



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

The generator requires CV and CC mode control. You may want to think about the engine speed control base on a few different modes; best efficiency, high speed for maximum power, low speed for low power and warm up.

See info on the “Long Ranger”
http://evnut.com/rav_longranger.htm


----------



## asayler (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I had looked at the website, but the links all seem to be down, so all I have is the images.

I've tried to find a DC/DC converter that will provide be with CV or CC control with little luck. There also doesn't seen to be much available for DC-DC battery chargers with built in CV/CC control.

I could but the generator on an alternator and use a wall voltage AC charger, but this seems silly...

Thanks for the help! Keep any ideas coming.

-Andy


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

asayler said:


> Thanks for the info. I had looked at the website, but the links all seem to be down, so all I have is the images.
> 
> I've tried to find a DC/DC converter that will provide be with CV or CC control with little luck. There also doesn't seen to be much available for DC-DC battery chargers with built in CV/CC control.
> 
> ...


This is a CV/CC generator control board I designed.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

asayler said:


> Thanks for the info. I had looked at the website, but the links all seem to be down, so all I have is the images.


The Internet Archive saved the white papers but not the Tzero pics.
http://web.archive.org/web/20071005...pulsion.com/PDF+files/Low_Emiss_Range_Ext.pdf


----------

